# Travel from Philadelphia, PA to Naples, FL...



## Jim Rawlings (May 31, 2017)

*I want to take Amtrak from Philadelphia to Naples, FL. As far as I can tell, there are no stations in Naples that service Amtrak trains. If that is correct, what's the closest and best station to go to in Florida. Keep in mind I am looking for a place from which to rent a vehicle to drive to Naples if there is no station in Naples.*

*Next question: would I be taking the same train all the way through...or have to change trains?*

*Thanks for your input.*

*Jim*


----------



## CCC1007 (May 31, 2017)

Looks like your best option is to take the train to Miami, on either the silver star or silver meteor. The train station in Miami is close to the airport, so that is where I would pick up a rental car if I were you.

Either train is a direct train, though they both make many stops enroute.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (May 31, 2017)

Amtrak has a Thruway Bus service off either the Silver Star or Silver Meteor to Ft. Myers (for the Star you transfer to the bus at Tampa, for the Meteor you transfer at Orlando). I took the bus from Orlando to Clearwater which is along the route.

Good to see another Philadelphian on this group!


----------



## Rail Freak (May 31, 2017)

I live in the Clearwater/ St Pete area & the thruway bus is my connection for Amtrak travel. Just make your reservation to/from FTM (Fort Myers) & leave the driving to them! :hi: BTW, Nice comfortable buses w/WIFI & rest room!

Have Fun


----------

